# Cascata RDA?



## Neal (4/2/16)

Hello good people,
Stocking up on some goodies while in UK and ordered a Mini Volt packaged with a Cascata RDA. This is my first dripper, any of you chaps have any experience with this RDA? Deal of mini volt and dripper came in at just over £30, which seems like good price. Thanks all.


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

the only goodies to be stocking up from the uk are Jaffa Cakes !!!!!

but that rda does look very interesting. esp the build deck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> the only goodies to be stocking up from the uk are Jaffa Cakes !!!!!
> 
> but that rda does look very interesting. esp the build deck



Funny you should mention that brother, Jaffa cakes are number one on wifes list of things not to return to Swaziland without!


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Neal said:


> Funny you should mention that brother, Jaffa cakes are number one on wifes list of things not to return to Swaziland without!



there is a place here in jhb that sells all sorts of UK exports.

whenever i have a team assigned to that area they make sure to bring back a few boxes for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (4/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> there is a place here in jhb that sells all sorts of UK exports.
> 
> whenever i have a team assigned to that area they make sure to bring back a few boxes for me



Most of our local supermarkets have no name brand Jaffa Cakes. They taste good and are cheap.


----------

